# PICTURES OF FISH IN THE BOAT...



## broadonrod

:slimer: *Let see some fish !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Post some of your fishing pics.... :work:*


----------



## sea sick

Before and after<catch and release on this one.


----------



## broadonrod

L/J/G Here you are again girl...


----------



## sea sick

Lingy and the "Secret tuna hole"


----------



## broadonrod

BOOM!


----------



## bigFish46

*fish*

here is a few. I love these kind of threads!!


----------



## makoclay

*Dorado*

nm


----------



## solaction

Our first one!


----------



## Brother Bob

*Playa Del Carmen*

Playa Deld Carmen fish.

BB


----------



## luna sea II

here's a few in the boat


----------



## jamisjockey

East coast pictures:

Stripers.



















Flounder caught in 30' of water...










Red










Pics from Texas










One of my favorite pics


----------



## vitamin sea

*A pretty girl holdin' a pretty girl*

Here's the wifey. Mrs. Vitamin Sea, holdin' a nice Mahi-Mahi caught on a weed line 30 miles out of Freeport.

Rex


----------



## Konan

Here is a few from last summer, and a picture of the new ride.


----------



## ccbluewater

Here are a few different pics from throughout the years, there is a little bit of everything. My all time favorite still has to be the Wahoo & Grouper I caught at the same time on a Single marauder.


----------



## wildbill

Here are few....
1. 31.5 pound tilefish - he was cleaned and eaten before we knew it was a state record

2. tilefish trying to eat a can of bud light

3. limit of sows (that is a 20# bag of ice for reference)


----------



## saltylady

*first bull red CPR @POC*

first Bull Red CPR


----------



## Never easy

here are a few old ones of pops and i, sorry the wahoo is upside down! :headknock


----------



## Never easy

..


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Some of my favorites!


----------



## CHA CHING

*Here's a few*

Here are a few. Guess which is my faorite?


----------



## Miles2Fish

*I'll Play*

Warsaw Grouper 65 lbs., Nice Dodo and Blue Marlin from the East Breaks....


----------



## Miles2Fish

*I'll Play*

Oops......


----------



## broadonrod

Feesh!!!


----------



## LJeanGrayless

broadonrod said:


> L/J/G Here you are again girl...


BRETT HOLDEN !!! WAY TO SHOW THE WORLD WHAT I LOOK LIKE AT 7AM LOL


----------



## Elgatoloco

Good times


----------



## broadonrod

LJeanGrayless said:


> BRETT HOLDEN !!! WAY TO SHOW THE WORLD WHAT I LOOK LIKE AT 7AM LOL


 Well here is what you look like after a 2 1/2 hour fight with a Sword at 2:00 AM little Missy... LOL


----------



## broadonrod

LJeanGrayless said:


> BRETT HOLDEN !!! WAY TO SHOW THE WORLD WHAT I LOOK LIKE AT 7AM LOL


And here you are at Noon...1:00 Pm.....2:00Pm...3:00Pm...


----------



## Yams




----------



## wampuscat

In the boat


----------



## wampuscat

Most of our ( biggest) fish do not go in the boat.


----------



## wampuscat

eatin fish


----------



## wampuscat

3 to 2coolers, many marlin ago. (Sea Ranch SPI)


----------



## broadonrod

More feeeesh.... This is cool, alot of fish pics !!!!!!! Im ready to go now!!!!:work:


----------



## cobia 254 cc

188 pound tuner caught in feb, 2007. Lump. 1st yellow fin ever.


----------



## blueproline

a few from us...


----------



## doughboy361




----------



## SSNJOHN

*In The Boat*

Hoo half way in the boat.
Tuna on the Deck
No Touch Em
Re-arranging the box after the first bottom spot
Slaying tile


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

I guess I will join in the "fish in the boat" pics fun

P.S. the blue was a kill tourney blue so no grief fellas


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

A few more,


----------



## High Hopes

fish on the little sea ray


----------



## PasadenaMan

*45 miles from Surf Side*

Caught and released off season.


----------



## Chris-Chris

*Here's a few from the the "Kismet"*

My turn to picture brag.....

The first one is my son's marlin from Cabo


----------



## get bent

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> I guess I will join in the "fish in the boat" pics fun
> 
> P.S. the blue was a kill tourney blue so no grief fellas


that last pic is the biggest Big Eye i have ever seen. Looks like Freeport in the back ground? What did it Weigh?


----------



## sea sick

a few more


----------



## sea sick

old shots


----------



## broadonrod

Feeesh...


----------



## lucas_shane

LJeanGrayless said:


> BRETT HOLDEN !!! WAY TO SHOW THE WORLD WHAT I LOOK LIKE AT 7AM LOL


If you look that good at 7 am on a boat then you have nothing to worry about dear ;-)


----------



## Listo

Wampuscat! You forgot a good one Maestro!


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

get bent said:


> that last pic is the biggest Big Eye i have ever seen. Looks like Freeport in the back ground? What did it Weigh?


Location Venice - Hunter Caballero caught 3 the same day at the same place as us (Discovery Enterprise 09' pre DWH) with two that weighed more. He ended up only certifying one (197) that is the current #1 record. We assumed he would weigh the others and didn't officially certify ours at (158 bled out @ Cypress Cove). A lesson learned but great fish none-the-less.

Let's GO FISH!!!!!!

AGF


----------



## bays90

A little big for the fish box


----------



## sea sick

.


----------



## jamisjockey

This one's a real pig, makes some of those tuna look like bait:












This one wouldn't fit in the fishbox.


----------



## Ling-King

93 pounder from last summer


----------



## broadonrod

Ling-King said:


> 93 pounder from last summer


 Thats a donkey!!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a couple of pics of our new 2cooler DL last summer...







Get tight my Florida buddy... Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

Some more Feeeesh..


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD

here's my favorite from last summer, not the biggest but baited, hooked and landed unassisted by an 8 yr old. his favorite question now is " dad this summer can I reel in the marlin or do i still have to just watch"


----------



## tpool

CHA CHING said:


> Here are a few. Guess which is my faorite?


I'll play.... The one with all the tuna in it 

Awesome pic's y'all!!! Keep em' comin'!

T-BONE


----------



## REELING 65

Here are some....I know,the last pic. The fish were out of the boat..lol.


----------



## luna sea II

some more


----------



## luna sea II

...


----------



## broadonrod

NICE PICS !!!!!!!


----------



## AirbornXpress

*Yes it is*



broadonrod said:


> NICE PICS !!!!!!!


 I'm ready!:fish:


----------



## broadonrod

*Don't know if this little sucker made it ... It was about 5-6' that night and the wind was blowing about 20 knots... I saw something fly up like a flying fish and it landed on the fighting chair then hit the floor... It was released but pretty sure the blue runners ate it...hwell: They were swarming around the boat that night... We see alot of these baby sails in the lights at night... Capt. Ahab*


----------



## broadonrod

BOOM!!! Had to throw the new sticks in the last pic... Capt. Ahab


----------



## Suck It Up

*Counting Fish*

Counting fish for the local Game Warden 2 years ago..at Packery!


----------



## sea sick

.


----------



## sea sick

few more for a lazy Sunday afternoon


----------



## wonkdog

The good times.


----------



## wonkdog

A few more.


----------



## wonkdog

I'll be back from Iraq in June, so let's go do some kind of fishing even if it's wrong.


----------



## spotsndots

here's a few


----------



## andwater

*pic*

pic of nice fish


----------



## andwater

*fish*

pics of nice fish


----------



## sea sick

Some really nice pics and fish posted up. Love all the grouper pictures to,some nice colors in there.


----------



## andwater

fish


----------



## sea sick

*Murder Scene*

.


----------



## broadonrod

DL ( Disco Lady ) Just Emailed me these pics and ask me to post them.... Cool pics DL and love the Swordfish Voodoo Stick !!!!! Way to get tight sucka's....


----------



## Konan

Nice.


----------



## tunaCRAZY

*venice pics*

enjoy fellas


----------



## Kenner21

Nice pics everyone, this wind is killing me. I hate this time of year to me it's worse than winter.


----------



## Adrenaline

*Some of last year*


----------



## Adrenaline




----------



## broadonrod

Remember this one 1991 Big Bad Ugly Shark Tournament... Alens Landing...Miss that place... Im going to dig some old ones up .Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod




----------



## Konan

Do y'all just gaff those squid?


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Some grouper, etc.


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Some more....


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Some Bluewater pics....


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Some more...


----------



## StarlinMarlin

How 'bout some tuna?


----------



## luna sea II

..


----------



## CHaRLie.DonT.sURf




----------



## Game On

few


----------



## broadonrod

Zing !!! sTAND UP ROD WOULDN'T FIT IN CHAIR... LOL


----------



## broadonrod

*Tom helped us with this one !!! Man There has been some great pics and memories come across the screen here in the last couple of days!!!! Great pics everyone !!!!!!!*


----------



## Tiny

I need to take more pictures this year...


----------



## broadonrod

*Going back in time LOL*

*Picture of my "first Swordfish" about 25 years ago... Capt. Ahab*


----------



## Ridin_Skinny

Costa Rican Roosterfish fun


----------



## donaken

Hey Ahab...lot less floation 25 yrs ago...is that an old chrysler...lol..awesome


----------



## mad marlin

Very nice , fish **** guys. Keep them comming


----------



## broadonrod

donaken said:


> Hey Ahab...lot less floation 25 yrs ago...is that an old chrysler...lol..awesome


 The old compass guided us to that sword....LOL That was an Evenrude a big old square 115 LOL :rotfl: ...Capt. Ahab


----------



## Ruthless53

donaken said:


> Hey Ahab...lot less floation 25 yrs ago...is that an old chrysler...lol..awesome


Loooks to be a lot Less flotation on the boat and on Brett back then :doowapsta


----------



## broadonrod

Ruthless53 said:


> Loooks to be a lot Less flotation on the boat and on Brett back then :doowapsta


 I was nailing shingles back then not selling them LOL....


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*THAT REMINDS ME*



broadonrod said:


> The old compass guided us to that sword....LOL That was an Evenrude a big old square 115 LOL :rotfl: ...Capt. Ahab


My first motor, an Envinrude 33 tiller steer went down in the ICWW doing Donuts running laying on it's side. Slipped right off my Rotten Transom jackin around with my best highschool friend ridin the bow like a Bull Ride hangin on to a rope while i swayed the boat right and left sliding every turn. Man those were good times. Until my dad found out i lost the Motor right in front of Rohloff's in the Kennedy LandCut. HE WUZ PIZZED. Then he bought me a 16 foot Ski Barge with a 50 Mercury. That lil boat ran 39 MPH. Fun Memories. Think im gonna call my High School Buddy now.
Thanks everyone for the photos and makin Me drum up old memories.
GREAT THREAD. One of the best.


----------



## broadonrod

BIG PAPPA said:


> My first motor, an Envinrude 33 tiller steer went down in the ICWW doing Donuts running laying on it's side. Slipped right off my Rotten Transom jackin around with my best highschool friend ridin the bow like a Bull Ride hangin on to a rope while i swayed the boat right and left sliding every turn. Man those were good times. Until my dad found out i lost the Motor right in front of Rohloff's in the Kennedy LandCut. HE WUZ PIZZED. Then he bought me a 16 foot Ski Barge with a 50 Mercury. That lil boat ran 39 MPH. Fun Memories. Think im gonna call my High School Buddy now.
> Thanks everyone for the photos and makin Me drum up old memories.
> GREAT THREAD. One of the best.


 When I was about 7 yrs old my Dad bought me an old Scott Atwater I think it was a 1956 new in the box from a garage sale think it was 10 horse power... Anyway me and a friend where going to sneek of with the boat and put the motor on and dropped it in the water off the dock... wouldn't have been to bad but I was affraid to tell him for 2 days Scott Atwaters 1956 were solid metal LOL...Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

These are not very good pics but they are all from late 80s... I have been digging around some old pics... Capt. Ahab


----------



## TOM WEBER

GREAT older pics!!


----------



## fonz

*old pics*

pics


----------



## fonz

*pics*

pics


----------



## Lumo

fonz said:


> pics


Hahaha. That is a cool outrigger. Never seen that done!


----------



## broadonrod

Nice pics.... May as well dig some more up still 6-10' through Wed.


----------



## Biloxi24yf

Broadonrod, I guess it will take another few years to see you around my neck of the woods again. Or I can just run into you in venice again. Man you should come back to Biloxi soon our fishing is starting to get hot and I know you and I had a real good time last time you stopped in. Anyways just wanted to say what's up since I haven t heard back from you


----------



## broadonrod

Biloxi24yf said:


> Broadonrod, I guess it will take another few years to see you around my neck of the woods again. Or I can just run into you in venice again. Man you should come back to Biloxi soon our fishing is starting to get hot and I know you and I had a real good time last time you stopped in. Anyways just wanted to say what's up since I haven t heard back from you


 Good to hear from you... Joe?.... Capt. Ahab


----------



## captainnordloh

*Good job!*

Way to go Wesley, almost a one-man army that day!


----------



## Biloxi24yf

broadonrod said:


> Good to hear from you... Joe?.... Capt. Ahab


Yeah it's me. I hope you and the family been doing well


----------



## Aggie Bill Collector

a few to add


----------



## bsaw

its even too windy for bayfishing.






brad sawyer


----------



## luna sea II

..


----------



## CVILLALOBOS

NICE FISH GUYS


----------



## Disco Lady

*DL gets tight sucka!*

Another one comes aboard sucka!!!!!


----------



## Disco Lady

*DL gets tight sucka!!!!!!!!*

Welcome to the disco trap!


----------



## Disco Lady

*Disco gets his broad*

Welcome to the booby trap!:texasflag


----------



## Disco Lady

This one for you Brett,


----------



## aggieangler09




----------



## aggieangler09




----------



## broadonrod

Disco Lady said:


> Welcome to the disco trap!


 We are in trouble now DL has figured out how to post pics LOL....Nice pics DL keep them coming... Capt. Ahab :rotfl:


----------



## Disco Lady

broadonrod said:


> We are in trouble now DL has figured out how to post pics LOL....Nice pics DL keep them coming... Capt. Ahab :rotfl:


:doowapsta Get Tight sucka!!!!!!!!


----------



## jakers

Grant. Please tell me that is not your mom!!

I feel extra old and well, if I was not happily married..........I would consider her a MILM mom id like to meet!!! Just think, we could fish all the time.

Just joking around.:smile:


----------



## Adrenaline




----------



## Adrenaline




----------



## Adrenaline




----------



## broadonrod

Adrenaline said:


> View attachment 377750


----------



## broadonrod

jakers said:


> Grant. Please tell me that is not your mom!!
> 
> I feel extra old and well, if I was not happily married..........I would consider her a MILM mom id like to meet!!! Just think, we could fish all the time.
> 
> Just joking around.:smile:


Ok Mark !!! LOL


----------



## Nwilkins

Kona Spearfish


----------



## luna sea II

..


----------



## Disco Lady

*Killer pics!*

Y'all have a great verity of fish on that Texas coast. :cheers:

DL :texasflag


----------



## Disco Lady

*Few more from Florida!*

Get tight sucka!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luna sea II

I've gotta catch a swordfish it's the only thing in the gulf, especially daytime, that everybody hasn't done.


----------



## luna sea II

..


----------



## broadonrod

Nice Pics Luna !!!!!!!


----------



## Biloxi24yf

Hey Brett do you have any intentions of ever fishing back over on the east side of the river again. The tournaments have been getting better and better every year. The year before last I won 116,000 with first place wahoo in the billfish classic. Any ways I just thought you might want to come back over and give it a try. The cajun canyons is coming up soon 'too. Just a couple of things for you to think about


----------



## Paradise Outfitters

Here are some of my favorites...

First pic-Roger (he's on this site somewhere) and his 215 pound yellowfin tuna (and myself)
Second pic- Our 43 pound dolphin good enough for 3rd place in the 2009 MBGFC Memorial Day Big Game Classic (Orange Beach, AL)
Third pic-Captain Hunter Caballero and his 197.4 pound state record big eye tuna
Fourth pic-A couple of our Atlanta customers' 201# yellowfin
Fifth pic-Myself and another customer's 93.5 pound wahoooooo


----------



## broadonrod

Going old school on ya !!! LOL Once again the pics suck but most of these are from 1986-1990 The first pic is like 2002 I think


----------



## broadonrod

Paradise Outfitters said:


> Here are some of my favorites...
> 
> First pic-Roger (he's on this site somewhere) and his 215 pound yellowfin tuna (and myself)
> Second pic- Our 43 pound dolphin good enough for 3rd place in the 2009 MBGFC Memorial Day Big Game Classic (Orange Beach, AL)
> Third pic-Captain Hunter Caballero and his 197.4 pound state record big eye tuna
> Fourth pic-A couple of our Atlanta customers' 201# yellowfin
> Fifth pic-Myself and another customer's 93.5 pound wahoooooo


 Nice pics I think I saw your boat last time I was in Venice... Capt. Ahab


----------



## Disco Lady

Yo Brett, those are some classic pics brother.

DL


----------



## Ruthless53

If your involved in fishing those tourneys over on the other side of the river then I'm not so sure i'd be giving Brett any ideas about coming over to fish them....I felt like calling Brett and thanking him for not fishin' HBGFC tourney last year and giving the rest of us a chance and low and behold we won. I would be willing to place a bet on them as the favorite in any tourney they fish, especially ones that swords are worth points and not in the side. The only tourney I would not place that bet is poco because in my opinion that tourney is a crapshoot. Yes you have to posses the skills to get a big one in the boat without one of many malfunctions but I think at least half the boats fishing have the crew to get that done...then it's just whose in the right spot when the big girl is hungry!


----------



## Bona Fly'd

This one was almost in the boat when she finally switced! We teased her up 3 times, the last time, I seriously thought that we had a bill through the transom!


----------



## Disco Lady

Sweet pics of that (Blue Marlin)


DL :texasflag


----------



## broadonrod

Bona Fly'd said:


> This one was almost in the boat when she finally switced! We teased her up 3 times, the last time, I seriously thought that we had a bill through the transom!


 Cool Shots !!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Tsunami55

Luna Sea II

I love that picture with you holding the Mahi and the other one is right behind the boat!!! Thats AWESOME!!!!


----------



## luna sea II

..


----------



## broadonrod

That bearded brutulla is my favorite eating fish ...Nice one !!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## luna sea II

broadonrod said:


> That bearded brutulla is my favorite eating fish ...Nice one !!!! Capt. Ahab


me too. it's the best frying fish in the ocean.


----------



## broadonrod

luna sea II said:


> me too. it's the best frying fish in the ocean.


 We made a stop on a spot last summer for about two hours just to target those suckers and didn't catch a one... The last time I stopped there 3 yrs ago we caught them suckers all night.. Sure was looking forward to getting some but only caught Haik ... We used to catch alot of them but seems they are harder to find now:frown: Capt. Ahab


----------



## luna sea II

broadonrod said:


> We made a stop on a spot last summer for about two hours just to target those suckers and didn't catch a one... The last time I stopped there 3 yrs ago we caught them suckers all night.. Sure was looking forward to getting some but only caught Haik ... We used to catch alot of them but seems they are harder to find now:frown: Capt. Ahab


we caught 10 at a rig in december and only caught 1 grouper. fished the same rig last month and only caught snowys.


----------



## broadonrod

Kinda the same story I can't pin point them suckers.. We caught alot at riggs years back but still it was trip to trip basis... Great eating fish !!! Ill be looking again at least one trip this year...( nice haul ) Capt. Ahab


----------



## austincontender




----------



## broadonrod

Im board ... Guess Ill go rubber coat some weights LOL







Capt. Ahab


----------



## luna sea II

..


----------



## broadonrod

Great pics once again Luna !!!


----------



## broadonrod

A couple more classics.... Snapper 1985 it was nice when you could fill the freezer LOL , Hammer Head 1991 I was alittle thinner in the day ... hwell: Capt. Ahab..... I just realized there is a bull shark under our feet...


----------



## StarlinMarlin

How about quite possibly the first daytime swordfish caught in Texas! And possibly in the shallowist water! 80' of water 18 miles out of Freeport on a weedline back in the late 90's on an ambassador 7000.


----------



## broadonrod

StarlinMarlin said:


> How about quite possibly the first daytime swordfish caught in Texas! And possibly in the shallowist water! 80' of water 18 miles out of Freeport on a weedline back in the late 90's on an ambassador 7000.


 How about I Remember that my brother... How about on a Rapala... That was cool Rory..Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

How about a big arss swordfish with Capt. Jeff .... And how about some more swordfish now that you mentioned them !!! LOL How about in the 3rd pic we are TIGHT SUCKAS... How about the wind stops blowing, How about lets see some more pics ..... How about that? Capt. Ahab


----------



## jamisjockey

Very little saltwater boat time when I was younger. This is circa 1995. Its a fish, in the boat.


----------



## mzfishing

here's a few


----------



## broadonrod

jamisjockey said:


> Very little saltwater boat time when I was younger. This is circa 1995. Its a fish, in the boat.


 Love the boat !!!! Cool pic......


----------



## broadonrod

mzfishing said:


> here's a few


 Nice pics guys !!!! Capt. Ahab :brew:


----------



## broadonrod

* Great pics everyone.....Lets see some more the wind is not stopping !!!! hwell: I have been eye to eye with a sword !!!! LOL*


----------



## jamisjockey

How about some little fish, all caught in the Chesapeake bay

Black sea bass



















Baby cobia from the chesapeake.










Bluefish










Little Atlantic Spades


----------



## AirbornXpress

*Love all the pics*

Keep them coming.


----------



## broadonrod

Nice pics guys !!!!! :fish:


----------



## Jake Reaves

Good times...


----------



## wacker

Dang Bruda!!! That is a Mack Daddy snook.


----------



## Hal Westberry

Please no MORE your killing me! LOL Nice shots

HHW


----------



## jakers

Looks like Jake finally got internet service sitting over there in Venice waiting for the wind to stop blowing. Must have waxed every inch of that beautiful yacht five times already. 

Jacob this is the blue water section though.....don't you have anything else to show us besides those big shinny perch?hwell::spineyes::tongue:


----------



## broadonrod

Jake Reaves said:


> Good times...


 Great pics !!! :brew:


----------



## luna sea II

..


----------



## luna sea II

just dug up some old negatives and had them put on disk. one thing about my old mako, you didn't need to reach overboard to wash your hands - there was always plenty of water in the splashwell LOL!


----------



## texasjellyfish

cool pix of all sizes/kinds of fish


----------



## conk jr

sweet mama! those fish are big


----------



## Jake Reaves

BL's set in...


----------



## fishtruck

OK board stiff.


----------



## fishtruck

few more.


----------



## conk jr

is that tuna?


----------



## broadonrod

Great pics Fishtruck !!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

texasjellyfish said:


> cool pix of all sizes/kinds of fish


 Nice pics keep them coming.... The wind is not stopping !!!


----------



## broadonrod

luna sea II said:


> I've gotta catch a swordfish it's the only thing in the gulf, especially daytime, that everybody hasn't done.


Man I would like to see you get one... Dude you have caught some FISH !!!!:work:


----------



## bluewatertx

My other laptop has most of my fish pics but here's a few I found off the old boat back in college. Had some luck with some pretty nice mahi two weekends in row, near the 300 fathom hump and colt. Each pic is a different mahi. Got a Hoo and some small tuna high-tolling.


----------



## bluewatertx

Only made it out a few times last summer. Caught a couple sails, a couple whites, and a blue. This particular white absolutely inhaled the ballyhoo on its second pass resulting in a deep gut shot. Unfortunately it most likely ended up as shark bait after many attempts to revive. (should have made jalapeno smoked marlin dip out of it like they used to serve at Virginia's in port a, but didn't want to have to explain myself for being "that jerk" filleting out the marlin back at the marina) Man I can't wait to get back on the water, this cold snap is depressing. Keep posting the pics, I've really enjoyed this thread. That's all the pics I've got on this computer.


----------



## bluewatertx

found a couple more. running the equipment is almost as fun as catching...ALMOST


----------



## bluewatertx

try again


----------



## passed out

*in the boat*

Was not going to post but the wind it is still a-blowing, gotta do something!


----------



## luna sea II

broadonrod said:


> Man I would like to see you get one... Dude you have caught some FISH !!!!:work:


thanks man! I've been saying I was gonna do it for several years now and just haven't. just been stuck in a rut doing the same thing every trip - that along with only fishing during the daytime has kept me from trying it. I'm planning on giving it a shot at night on my own and I've got a friend who's gonna take me daytiming:work:


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

F-ing Wind!! The sliced sword came up with a 350lb Mako latched on it. The Mako ate our first sword and was so full he could only engulf the second sword. The silhouette in the light looked like the biggest sword ever. The mako was gaffed and proceeded to let go of the sword and try to eat the gaff man - hahaha!

AGF


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

A few more


----------



## jakers

Nice photos David......but, I want to here more about the gaffed mako!!!! How did that one turn out??


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

Well, when the damm thing came into the lights we thought we had a record sword so gaffs were a wait'n but it became clear as the combo got closer that we had a dynamic duo. To my amazement the mako came along side very calmly and Rob put a gaff in its gill and flipped it upside down and it went into a trance and regurgitated the sword. Then Rob asked Mike to teather the flying gaff and stick it but Mike didn't want to (probably the smartest on the boat that night) so he reluctantly "tickled" the beast with the flyer and it proceeded to show us all how it could tailwalk and eat anyone of us at will. To my amazement that damm fish (with what we thought was a mortal wound to the gills) came up again to try and grab the sword. I guess our claim to fame that night was that we are probably only a few to leader a sword and mako on the same line and our claim for village idots award is that we thought that we could gaff that monster.

Quite impressive beast for sure,

D


----------



## jakers

Thanks for the details David. Would be cool to be able to slip a loop over his tail with a long rope and watch him water ski backwards for awhile or just a slug through the brain.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

Naw, that would have made too much sense

Two words "Lone Star"

D

Let's see some mo pics


----------



## jakers

I don't have any good ones.


----------



## tunahunter

*fishy*

I got a pic of a fish in a Boat! lol What do u think Mark?


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

Looks like Wackyjerky to me! I requested a loin and never recieved one and I didn't bum a cigarette or a DP that day but we were present and unaccounted for sure if that is the fish I am thinking of :spineyes: Sorry she died on ya since I know that was not the intent - interesting day on the blue

Black Pearl II
Standing by on 68


----------



## tunahunter

Yea , died about an hour into the fight! Think it was the most interesting 2 days of my life out there! lol Grand Slam baby!


----------



## jakers

Hey Adam,

I think that fish must have seen you out there wackin all his tuna cousins and he decided it would just be easier to roll over and die before he had to answer to you. Thought it was only 20 min or so before she sounded.

Oh and that was a non calendar day "Super Slam" plus an extra blue and sword. One of my all time favorite trips. Remember the Big blue that ate a bonita then gave us the bird? Wish we would have stuck his ***.

Let's do it again this summer!!!!:cheers:


----------



## broadonrod

New pic ...  Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

Me with a* Conger Eal* 15 years ago on my old Striker... LOL


----------



## Disco Lady

*Tight Sucka!!!!!!!*

That snake!:slimer:

DL :dance:


----------



## fishtruck

Welcome to the DonaKen!


----------



## broadonrod

:dance: WAY TO >>>>>>


----------



## joakster

My 6yr old secret weapon!


----------



## broadonrod

*We need some new pics !!!!!!!!!!! Capt. Ahab :cheers:*


----------



## Disco Lady

Pretty work Ahab!:cheers::cheers:

DL,


----------



## Fishhead56

Freshwater Game


----------



## just lucky

My new favorite photo. The new girlfriend's first catch! I think she's hooked...


----------



## wacker

OK here is my favorite.


----------



## donaken

*hee hee...*

Ok Jim.....lmao....hands down sir.....


----------



## Ruthless53

Dang Brett...I love that white and blue dodo!! Beautiful fish!!! Always wanted one with that coloration instead of the usual!


----------



## Bill Fisher

*here's one for ya.........*

see if you can guess who showed up one day in pink crocs......... :biggrin:


----------



## Bill Fisher

here's a pic from an old issue Gulf Coast Fisherman magazine

John Hook did an article about bioluminescent critters out there in the gulf

he went fishing with me one day many many moons ago and took this pic
to show off the handy-work of a cookie-cutter shark










nasty-little-buggers........


----------



## notoj

*Cabo*

Nice mess of dodo`s in Cabo.


----------



## broadonrod

wacker said:


> OK here is my favorite.


If this were a contest you just won in my book with that pic.... Green coming atcha LOL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Dot Com trying to catch a wahoo.... 1/2 a wahoo sorry....


----------



## broadonrod

*Nobody has really hit this in a while and the wind is blowing so lets post pics....*

Lets see UM.......


----------



## aggieangler09




----------



## aggieangler09

AND SOME VIDEO/AWESOME UNDERWATER SAILFISH FOOTAGE FROM LAST TRIP!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

aggieangler09 said:


> AND SOME VIDEO/AWESOME UNDERWATER SAILFISH FOOTAGE FROM LAST TRIP!!!!


 Nice job Grant and Thanks again for letting us use your camera last trip !!!!! Im going to get one in the morning  Cool video !!!!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Bill Fisher

when i was takin' pics o'them lures i saw this photo with this little fella who bought a disposable camera out on my boat one day and he mailed me a pic of his sail after he got back home and had'em developed........



my 'pic of a pic' didn't turn out to good tho........

the sail was caught 2 days before the TIFT that year........ the money-making sail that year wasn't as-big-as this'un tho........ this one woulda made one helluvva youth entry!


----------



## Bill Fisher

another happy kid (if i haven't already posted it).......


----------



## Chase This!

Great pictures, guys. Here are a few from 2011. Been a very blessed year so far. Hope it continues. 

Brandon


----------



## Chase This!

Some 2011 dodos


----------



## rballew

....here's a couple


----------



## cobia 254 cc

Few pics


----------



## luna sea II

fishing is tough over here right now - mangroves are about the only bright spot...


----------



## cobia 254 cc

Few more. I know 1 of the pics is fish "out" of the boat. But It sure makes me miss Louisiana overnighters.


----------



## SWANY

Here's a few.....


----------



## tommy261

*a few*

my wife and I


----------



## LayedBack1

Alot of great fish and smiling faces..


----------



## captaindorman

LOL, sorry couldnt help myself.


----------



## broadonrod

captaindorman said:


> LOL, sorry couldnt help myself.


 2nd guy on the left has on my shorts .... Capt. Ahab


----------



## Cru

More fish....


----------



## broadonrod

Lets see some new ones !!!!


----------



## jamisjockey

Those are nice and all, but this is a true trophy


----------



## Griffin

Would much rather be out there taking more pictures of fish on the boat but since I'm stuck at the station looking at some of these amazing catches is easing the pain. Here are a few from the last trip out. My girlfriend fighting a descent little king, my nephew bringing in a king, and my niece with her 2nd place junior king from SOB.


----------



## ReelRalph

Wow!! pics are 2cool!! Did not see an African Pompano so I got to post mine


----------



## Spinning

Cow Mahi caught last week


----------



## EndTuition

Biggest snapper so far for Ryan and the boat


----------



## buzzard bill

*Family Fun*

Another great day out on the blue. . .


----------



## sea sick

Nice piks guys,keep um coming! Here are a few more to add to the list.


----------



## Disco Lady

*DL, Monster Big Nasty!*

Bahama Cubera SUCKA'S!!!!!!!!

DL :doowapsta


----------



## PhilD

joakster said:


>


Snap


----------



## texasjellyfish

freeport over scattered weeds 7/19/11


----------



## broadonrod

Lets see some more !!!! Great pics everyone !!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Splitshot

*July 4th @ Tequila, 70lb Grouper*


----------



## haparks

*well i had to post one*

dont get to the coast as much as id like but here is a goodun


----------



## shepard24

All within the last month or so......!


----------



## outriger

Capt, you and your crew definitely got it together. You should be filming for National Geographic. All your posts are amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## broadonrod

*Lets see some more there has been a lot of fishing going on !!!!! Capt. Ahab :work:*


----------



## TunaTango

Awesome pix Capt. Ahab 



40# Cobia Southern Cross style

Second to last pic is Keith Love's State Record Wahoo 

Last pix is Daryl Wong in HI with a nice YFT


----------



## Sixto713

My sons first gar. Lake Houston below the dam.


----------



## broadonrod

gREAT PIC.... lOOKS LIKE THAT GAR NEVER HAD A CHANCE .... lol LOVE TO SEE THE PICS OF THE KIDS.. CAPT. AHAB :fish:


----------



## luna sea II

some from the past 2 days


----------



## broadonrod

Lets see some more !!!!  Capt. Ahab


----------



## luna sea II

here's a couple


----------



## Digidydog

This was a trip this past summer, just the wife and i. She cranked in this nice 140# daytimer.


----------



## Aggie Bill Collector

Offshore and Turning Point Tournament


----------



## Miles2Fish

*Last year.....2011*

Here's a few from on board Shredded Evidence....


----------



## broadonrod

Cool pics!!!!!


----------



## dustym

My favorite fish to hit the 17' whaler


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Do not get out that much lately so the 2nd best thing to do is look at pictures!!!!! FISH ON guys and gals and kiddos!!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Deer season is over ready to start all over again !!!! Get Tight Suckas !!! Let see some more pics !!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## teckersley

One of 2 more state records I was fortunate enough to get last year. Blueline Tilefish


----------



## El Carnicero

dustym said:


> My favorite fish to hit the 17' whaler


Dude thats awesome!!


----------



## broadonrod

Lets see some more I know some of you have been fishing !!! :ac550: Capt. Ahab


----------



## SSN

hungry tuna at auger


----------



## jamisjockey

broadonrod said:


> Deer season is over ready to start all over again !!!! Get Tight Suckas !!! Let see some more pics !!!! Capt. Ahab


Are goatees mandatory on the booby trap?
:doowapsta


----------



## LAfishingman

*Louisiana at its best*

at its best


----------



## JB Offshore

*01/2012*

pictures 01/12


----------



## broadonrod

jamisjockey said:


> Are goatees mandatory on the booby trap?
> :doowapsta


 Not everyone but its a good start LOL !!! :cheers: Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a couple ... Im board its Time To Go Fishing !!!! :cheers:* Ahab Get Tight Suckas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## McDaniel8402

*Nice Livewell!*



broadonrod said:


> Here are a couple ... Im board its Time To Go Fishing !!!! :cheers:* Ahab Get Tight Suckas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


That livewell on your boat is bad to the bone! It really looks cool. You seem to use a lot of 6-8" mullet for bait, or at least thats what it appears in the photos.


----------



## Catn' Around

Here's a few more and one of my boy's first ride on the bean bag. Got to start them off young.

Man I need to get back out there


----------



## Catn' Around

Few more dodos


----------



## broadonrod

McDaniel8402 said:


> That livewell on your boat is bad to the bone! It really looks cool. You seem to use a lot of 6-8" mullet for bait, or at least thats what it appears in the photos.


 Thanks Bro... We use the mullet for everything.. Nighttime swords and bigger ones for daytimers... We catch alot of wahoo on them while daytime swordfishing with a driftline off the back of the boat.... Not much out there that won't eat a mullet ........ Capt. Ahab


----------



## Kevin Harmon




----------



## Kevin Harmon




----------



## mako

I don't know about you guys...but I'm so ready to fish I can hardly stand it! Come on summer!


----------



## broadonrod

mkharmon said:


> View attachment 459042


Cool Shot !!!! Had to mess with it a little ....:cheers: Ahab


----------



## jamisjockey

**** it just got real in here with those last few sets of pics! Is it summer yet? Sugar Mama is at the mechanic as we speak....small upgrades after that, then cleaned up, detailed, safety gear checks and it's on like donkey kong this year!


----------



## AirbornXpress

*I wanna go fishin*

It was a bit chilli down there today. BUTT I saw the Booby Trap today:bounce: She looked rested sad2sm


----------



## broadonrod

airbornxpress said:


> It was a bit chilli down there today. BUTT I saw the Booby Trap today:bounce: She looked rested sad2sm


 Yes Sr.... She is preparing for battle... Little bottom paint and a push back in the water and she will be fighting mad :cheers: !!! It is time my brother !!!! *Don't miss the Swordfish Seminar March 24th at Surfside Marina more details at : **www.boobytrapfishingteam.com* Capt. Ahab


----------



## renegade red

How about this?

Couldn't resist


----------



## Catn' Around

renegade red said:


> How about this?
> 
> Couldn't resist


You need to lead it a little more.


----------



## Disco Lady

That Booby Trap! Looks sweet... out of the water Sucka!!

DL :doowapsta


----------



## makoclay

*Swordfish*

I'm breaking the rules here because this fish isn't in the boat, but I managed to snap a few pictures of this free swimming swordfish a few years back. I litterally could have jumped on its back if I wanted to. I thought it was a shark so we slowed down, killed the engine and drifted right up to it. After I saw it was a billfish I panicked and ran around like an idiot quickly started the boat up and trolled a squid chain right across its back. I had to have come close to foul hooking it which would have undoubtedly spooled my TLD30. I actually thought it was a marlin until I got saw the pictures and noticed its very large cordial fins.


----------



## cobia 254 cc

mako clay thats cool


----------



## broadonrod

makoclay said:


> I'm breaking the rules here because this fish isn't in the boat, but I managed to snap a few pictures of this free swimming swordfish a few years back. I litterally could have jumped on its back if I wanted to. I thought it was a shark so we slowed down, killed the engine and drifted right up to it. After I saw it was a billfish I panicked and ran around like an idiot quickly started the boat up and trolled a squid chain right across its back. I had to have come close to foul hooking it which would have undoubtedly spooled my TLD30. I actually thought it was a marlin until I got saw the pictures and noticed its very large cordial fins.


 Cool pics thats a big sword !!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## JAY P

My daughter caught this one, not in the boat pic I know.


----------



## mako

makoclay said:


> I'm breaking the rules here because this fish isn't in the boat, but I managed to snap a few pictures of this free swimming swordfish a few years back. I litterally could have jumped on its back if I wanted to. I thought it was a shark so we slowed down, killed the engine and drifted right up to it. After I saw it was a billfish I panicked and ran around like an idiot quickly started the boat up and trolled a squid chain right across its back. I had to have come close to foul hooking it which would have undoubtedly spooled my TLD30. I actually thought it was a marlin until I got saw the pictures and noticed its very large cordial fins.


Incredible. How far offshore were you guys? Looks like green water?


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

makoclay said:


> I'm breaking the rules here because this fish isn't in the boat, but I managed to snap a few pictures of this free swimming swordfish a few years back. I litterally could have jumped on its back if I wanted to. I thought it was a shark so we slowed down, killed the engine and drifted right up to it. After I saw it was a billfish I panicked and ran around like an idiot quickly started the boat up and trolled a squid chain right across its back. I had to have come close to foul hooking it which would have undoubtedly spooled my TLD30. I actually thought it was a marlin until I got saw the pictures and noticed its very large cordial fins.


Pacific??


----------



## makoclay

*Location*



mako said:


> Incredible. How far offshore were you guys? Looks like green water?


As much as I'm tempted to say I took that pic about 35 miles offshore of Port O'Connor, I won't ! That picture was taken offshore of Angola. It was only about 8-10 miles offshore, but it is completely different over there. At the time, nobody had ever caught a swordfish on rod and reel offshore of Angola. If I ever relocate back there, I'll make a run at being the first. There is probably a lot of them, it is just that nobody fishes for them.


----------



## Catn' Around

makoclay said:


> As much as I'm tempted to say I took that pic about 35 miles offshore of Port O'Connor, I won't ! That picture was taken offshore of Angola. It was only about 8-10 miles offshore, but it is completely different over there. At the time, nobody had ever caught a swordfish on rod and reel offshore of Angola. If I ever relocate back there, I'll make a run at being the first. There is probably a lot of them, it is just that nobody fishes for them.


The guide I take out In Zihua said they get surface crusing swords every now and then. He said that is only time they catch them. Guess they need the Booby Trap to go over there and give them a leson.


----------



## McDaniel8402

makoclay said:


> I'm breaking the rules here because this fish isn't in the boat, but I managed to snap a few pictures of this free swimming swordfish a few years back. I litterally could have jumped on its back if I wanted to. I thought it was a shark so we slowed down, killed the engine and drifted right up to it. After I saw it was a billfish I panicked and ran around like an idiot quickly started the boat up and trolled a squid chain right across its back. I had to have come close to foul hooking it which would have undoubtedly spooled my TLD30. I actually thought it was a marlin until I got saw the pictures and noticed its very large cordial fins.


I can only imagune reading the news paper article...
"Local fisherman was brutally assaulted by an angry sword fish..."
Funny though, I was jumping off of a channel marker once, and after about the 3rd "climb up and jump", a cobia, roughly 40lbs range, came up from the depths and just hung in the water right where I was jumping. I was tempted to jump on his back, but I was afraid of having that cobia whip my ***. Cool pics!!


----------



## TXMKM

Here is one from last year. We never got a chance to measure it but just for refrence the guy in the pic is 6"5" and 300lb. I miss thoes calm days!!


----------



## DRILHER

It swam off so don't hate. His first billfish.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Here's a few*

A Few of Momma..And Fernando.


----------



## KEMPOC

Mrs. KEMPOC putting meat on the table.


----------



## broadonrod

Great pics !!!! This thread has been fun.... Im ready for the wind to lay out for the year :cheers:......Capt. Ahab


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Yes Sir Brett*



broadonrod said:


> Great pics !!!! This thread has been fun.... Im ready for the wind to lay out for the year :cheers:......Capt. Ahab


I have to say this Thread is about as good as the "unusual finds while Hunting" thread in the Hunting section.


----------



## AirbornXpress

*Time fo mo*



broadonrod said:


> Great pics !!!! This thread has been fun.... Im ready for the wind to lay out for the year :cheers:......Capt. Ahab


 Time fo sum mo pics. :rybka:


----------



## timberhunter

1st sword of year for us last weekend


----------



## FOWLHOOK

Great thread


----------



## donkeyman

*Few picts*

few from SPI -LAST JULY-ALWAYS LOVE IT WHEN I CAN TAKE THE KIDS CANT FIND THE PICT BUT MY SON CAUGHT A NICE 30LB SNAPPER THAT DAY


----------



## Scott

Here's one.


----------



## Game On

swords


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a new one lets see some more !!!


----------



## cmula

*Some fun out there!*

Last year


----------



## tunaCRAZY

here some to help deal with the wind, notice the pic of the sounder, we caught 11yf a couple weeks ago in a matter of 40 min or so, 30-40lb fish but it was awesome, caught 7 on our first drift, there were flopping on the deck! enjoy fella

mitch


----------



## bailout2860

All these pics sure as heck make me miss having a boat. lol Keep em coming


----------



## hclark4

Orange Beach and Galveston


----------



## hclark4

first billfish I caught


----------



## Deck-Hands

too cool ! my fish is bigger than yours !!! hahahaha


----------



## StoryTeller

*Poco several years ago*








On Capt. Rudys boat....Escapade II


----------



## Go Man Go

Tuna


----------



## Go Man Go

Sword Fish


----------



## Lippy

Hey captain Brian, This may be a dumb question but what is that big hole in its stomach from?


----------



## Schadedtree

cookie cutter shark


----------



## Miles2Fish

*What a trip!*

This month with Panama Sport Fishing Lodge.....4/19/2012


----------



## fish-capt-n

*Shortbill Spearfish Kona, HI 4/20/12*






​


----------



## Skeeter2525

What is the name of that reddish fish on the bottom? Never seen one of those before.


----------



## mako

Skeeter2525 said:


> What is the name of that reddish fish on the bottom? Never seen one of those before.


Mullet snapper


----------



## Skeeter2525

Thanks Mako. Cool looking fish


----------



## luna sea II

a few recent ones..


----------



## doughboy361




----------



## broadonrod

Swordfish Seminar trip #1.... On the Booby Trap... With Papa Joe, Chad and Jared.."dotcom" :slimer: sliding in the pic from the left .. Capt. Ahab


----------



## McDaniel8402

Skeeter2525 said:


> What is the name of that reddish fish on the bottom? Never seen one of those before.


Go and google "mullet snapper". I'm almost certain that last fish was a mullet snapper. Aptly named. Body of a mullet, head of a snapper. Got the color of a cubera, but definitely not built like a cubera.


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus

McDaniel8402 said:


> Go and google "mullet snapper". I'm almost certain that last fish was a mullet snapper. Aptly named. Body of a mullet, head of a snapper. Got the color of a cubera, but definitely not built like a cubera.


I caught a 40+ pounder a couple years ago. It ate a live 3 pound yft. It put up a nice fight and was excellent on the table too!


----------



## broadonrod

*Lets see some more !!! Lots of fishing going on the last few weeks !!!*


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Awsome Photo Ahab*

Someone Paint Brett for me..I'm all out of Cabbage..
Here's a couple more Thanks to the Booby Trap Crew....


----------



## nelson6500

crew member with our first swordfish



















snapper opener









snapper with kids









bucket of chicken









kids catching snappers


















Bait


----------



## My Little Big boat

I seen where some one used the 5 gal bucketfor the chickens... I had to do that last year one time we came up on a HUGE school on a weed patch out by the liberty ship reef...
Here are some I have anyway...


----------



## lordbater

Not the greatest pic... From last Friday.. probably pushing 50lbs


----------



## Gambit007

Nice day for us, my first time catching Kings...

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PHINS

We caught this marlin 40 miles out of Freeport yesterday.


----------



## Slow Boat

PHINS said:


> We caught this marlin 40 miles out of Freeport yesterday.


Dude!


----------



## dn17

40 miles? Please give more details.


----------



## PHINS

We were snapper fishing with Reel Threel Charters and had our limit of kings and snapper. The captain decided we should troll some baits over to a weed line. We put the baits out (small jetheads-naked) and started trolling and not too long after that we had the fish hooked. The water was about 125' deep. I can't believe my friend got it to the boat with the combo he hooked the fish with. It was epic.


----------



## luna sea II

...


----------



## broadonrod

PHINS said:


> We caught this marlin 40 miles out of Freeport yesterday.


 Once again Very cool !!!! Sounds like a blast !!! Congrats... Here is John with the sword of the trip that went to the cleaning table :work: Great pics everyone keepum coming  Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

luna sea II said:


> ...


You are tearing the fish up bro !!! Nice work...







.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## Wholefish

Last Weekend out of Freeport


----------



## Guns Up

Tarpon out of Surfside.....


----------



## broadonrod

Lets see some more pics !!!! The wind needs to stop... Here are a few Cheachadas....







Capt. Ahab


----------



## ilike2fish

mag 'em and bag 'em


----------



## pomakai

yep


----------



## luna sea II

here's a few from july/august:


----------



## RJ Boyle Studio

Get Some


----------



## C. Moore

*last week*

heres a lil 50 pounder from last week


----------



## Ms.BlindDate

*This one is for the girls/kids*

Big Pappa is all about friends, family and fun on the water. And he always takes great care of the kids and the ladies....


----------



## s2kteg

Here some pics. From the last couple of months. 







Soon 2b my new captain.


----------



## Law Dog

Congrats....Great pics!


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Question for capt. Ahab & capt jeff*

When Mr Holden (Don) is on the boat and a Giant Dorado is landed, does Mr Holden break out a Bottle of Snort for everyone like he does on the Deer lease? That man is a Class act..It's no wonder you feel like you've known him all your life after just 30 minutes of meeting him.


----------



## tunaCRAZY

heres a few from some fun trips this summer


----------



## tunaCRAZY

a few more from the summer


----------



## livegoodlife

*Swordfish Weight.*



s2kteg said:


> Here some pics. From the last couple of months.
> View attachment 528487
> 
> Soon 2b my new captain.
> View attachment 528490
> 
> View attachment 528494
> 
> View attachment 528496


You weight about 130lbs. Just wondering, how much does that swordfish weight?


----------



## s2kteg

livegoodlife said:


> You weight about 130lbs. Just wondering, how much does that swordfish weight?


Not as big as the one u n ur partner got.


----------



## CAT TALES

With the wind blowing like this, these may be the only fish we see for a while!!


----------



## broadonrod

It's time to Get Tight Suckas!
View attachment 601328


----------



## dn17

2013 has been a good year so far.


----------



## Capt.Clint




----------



## lowrey04

*HOO*

Stud hooters


----------



## lowrey04

*PICS*

forgot pics.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

*Will We Ever Fish Again?!?!*

I got a fever and the only prescription is more hoo!


----------



## Disco Lady

Days of tightness sucka!!

DL :biggrin:


----------



## Disco Lady

Tight sucka's!!!!


----------



## Disco Lady

Disco Louie kills another sword!


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

State water trip out of Port A. We were shooting footage for Rik Jacobsen's Inside 9 Video that will be released later this year.


----------



## luna sea II

One of my client's first wahoo. Caught sunday on a jig with 60lb flouro.


----------



## Marcos Domingues

nice Hoo,,, noway on 60 lb flouro


----------



## luna sea II

Marcos Domingues said:


> nice Hoo,,, noway on 60 lb flouro


Haha Capt. Mike Ellis actually had one on a live tinker with 60lb mono the same day. it does require a little luck and the angler staying tight on the fish but it happens all the time.

I'm sure the experts over at 360tuna would say it's impossible though..


----------



## prokat

:wink:


----------



## egret

This is one of my favorite offshore pic.


----------



## Chase This!

Here's a few of my favorites from 2012.


----------



## Kenner21

Slob of a Tuna Brandon


----------



## egret

Nice tuna.

Nancen?


----------



## Brady Bunch

State water trip
Nice yellow from Cabo
Baby rockhind?


----------



## broadonrod

Me and DL :dance:


----------



## rsparker67

Me and Vance


----------



## Marcos Domingues

*here is a fish*


----------



## coastman

That's a big tuna!


----------



## FISH TAILS

That is one huge Tuna can you imagine how many cans you could make with that!!!


----------



## Thrasher

*.*

.


----------



## Thrasher

b


----------



## broadonrod

Wind is blowing ... Let see some fishing pictures!


----------



## sweenyite

How big was that tile?


----------



## Charlietunakiller

Just a few fish


----------



## broadonrod

Some more with our 2Cool friends!


----------



## broadonrod

sweenyite said:


> How big was that tile?


 close to 40 lbs.


----------



## broadonrod

Charlietunakiller said:


> Just a few fish


Nice pics!


----------



## sweenyite

broadonrod said:


> close to 40 lbs.


 When we going? :rotfl:


----------



## Thrasher




----------



## broadonrod

Few More.. man we took a lot of pics the year.. This wind has got to stop soon!


----------



## broadonrod

sweenyite said:


> When we going? :rotfl:


Grab Capt. Bill and lets go! May be a little bumpy :dance:


----------



## Charlietunakiller

broadonrod said:


> Nice pics!


There is no way to top your pics they are awesome as always!


----------



## kraken

yeah I dont think I will ever be able to top the Boobytrap but Im still content with days like we had last weekend. All freediving out of Sabine


----------



## Charlietunakiller

I thru in the last pic because the dove are tick again out in the Waller area. Can not fish so I hunt!


----------



## broadonrod

kraken said:


> yeah I dont think I will ever be able to top the Boobytrap but Im still content with days like we had last weekend. All freediving out of Sabine


 Man we just like seeing and sharing all pics ! this is a great thread!


----------



## broadonrod

Few more pics from this summer.


----------



## broadonrod

Couple more pics of some more 2 cooler friends.


----------



## pomakai

Here is a few


----------



## kraken

broadonrod said:


> Couple more pics of some more 2 cooler friends.


Loving the vivid colors! Especially on the Tiles!....Its always awesome to see the excitement on peoples faces when they are holding a fish of a lifetime. Let me know when y'all need an Underwater videographer/photographer one of these times. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## O'Fish'All Business

Here's some from this summer


----------



## O'Fish'All Business

Pic #2


----------



## iSword

Wow very great pics! We have some REEL fishermen and fisherwomen here!:brew2:


----------



## Kingofsabine18

We all are so blessed to be able to wet a line whether it be popping bluegill out of a farm pond to deep dropping for swordfish. God is so good!

Nice aj









Whacking some mangroves









2 nice mahi










2cool weekend


----------



## Miles2Fish

One from team Top Dollar....


----------



## Charlietunakiller

A few more


----------



## tunahunter

Fish was dead at boat


----------



## Snapperslapper22

Few Pics


----------



## broadonrod

Great pics !







Brett


----------



## Captn C

Here is one...


----------



## broadonrod

Couple more of the youngsters and a couple of harpooning swordfish.


----------



## broadonrod

Captn C said:


> Here is one...


That's a big dodo! Nice one! Brett


----------



## iSword

Nice harpoon shots!


----------



## O'Fish'All Business

Ling


----------



## O'Fish'All Business

Ling 2


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu

Here's one


----------



## Tropical Maniac

Line out!


----------



## luna sea II

a few from this summer:


----------



## harrybastard

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Makomecrazy

Fish in the boat and bobbing for bait!


----------



## Mulletmaster

Wahoo


----------



## southtexasreds

harrybastard said:


> Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk 2


That's a beast!!! Weight?


----------



## broadonrod

Great pics!


----------



## harrybastard

southtexasreds said:


> That's a beast!!! Weight?


75lbs. A Lil over an hour and 4 modelos later.

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mikeyhunts

*Cool*

Just came across this thread in a search, dang it has so amazing pictures from a ton of different people, different boats, and different species!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

*tuna*

Lots of good Tuna on this threadâ€¦..Here is one caught in Panama last year!


----------



## CAT TALES

My wife with a nice AJ


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(




----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(




----------



## donf

Here ya go


----------



## donf

Endangered


----------



## matagordamudskipper

Last fall kayak tuna. Pulled around for 1.5hours, finished him off with a gaff and an lead filled bat. Never got to see the one that was towing me around for 4 hours nearly spooled 3 times on a talica 50 loaded with braid before the sharks got it. Talk about sore after 2 days of that. Triathlons don't have squat on blue water kayaking!


----------



## jgale

matagordamudskipper said:


> Last fall kayak tuna. Pulled around for 1.5hours, finished him off with a gaff and an lead filled bat. Never got to see the one that was towing me around for 4 hours nearly spooled 3 times on a talica 50 loaded with braid before the sharks got it. Talk about sore after 2 days of that. Triathlons don't have squat on blue water kayaking!


That's awesome!


----------



## sweenyite

Ok, that's enough winter already!


----------



## broadonrod

*Pictures of fish in the boat...*

It's time to start a new season! Let's see some more pics!


----------



## Hunter

*2015 pics*

First daytimer for my crew. Caught this January on an Ahab special purchased at the seminar. Thanks for the many tips and techniques you have shared Team BT.


----------



## Gethookedadventures

And a throw back circa 2005


----------



## broadonrod

Great pics!!! Brett


----------



## Texas Bluewater Mafia

May have posted this one already in another thread....Me & my Dad with some good tiles.


----------



## ROBOWADER

:texasflag


----------



## broadonrod

Great pics guys! 
Here is one from our trip this weekend. You don't want this little fella to stick ya!


----------



## Makomecrazy

\

5-2-15


----------



## troutslayer

Keen M Charters Isla Mujeras

4-25-15:dance:


----------



## My Little Big boat

My little girls first Wahoo!


----------



## sweenyite

*Probably not big by ya'lls standards....*

....but it was big to me! Boomvang 8-14/15


----------



## BullyARed

Awsome!!! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## sweenyite

*It was beautiful at boomvang Friday night.*


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(

this was Saturday, i targeting ling and got a pretty nice one


----------

